# Bourban Mustard Dipping Sauce



## jlloyd99 (Mar 27, 2006)

I found a new favorite for pork this weekend.  It's a Bourbon Mustard dipping sauce, we used it on the pork loin we smoked and it was very tasty.  I've also used this in the past with my fireside sausage wraps.  It's so easy, just take about a 1/4 cup of spicy mustard, 1/4 cup of honey, and 1 to 2 Tlbs. of your favorite bourbon or whisky.  Whisk it all together till it's combined and serve on the side of your favorite pork.  Enjoy!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Lady J, that sounds good! (Whisper mode on:) Now I'm gonna have to sneak in a bottle of *OL' NO. 7* and give this a try. (Whisper mode off)

Now how about telling us a little more about your Fireside Sausage Wraps??  8)


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 27, 2006)

They are very tastey and there is actually a recipe posted over in the side items forum for them.  If it wasn't such a long recipe I'd repeat it here.  Check them out, I'm sure you'll love em.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 27, 2006)

yo jl99,
man that sure sounds easy enough.

i lke mustard
ilke honey 
i luv wild turkey bourbon.
i may have put this on list of things to do.
theres no booze for me till easter.


----------

